

Dowd on Barack Spock, beam me up - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/10/opinion/10dowd.html?_r=1&pagewanted=print

======
siculars
Link to print version... alas nyt hijacks it with advertising. woe is them,
woe is them.

Unfortunately newspapers are an endangered species. Dowd writes:

David Simon, the creator of “The Wire,” who worked for 13 years as a Baltimore
Sun reporter, testified that “high-end journalism is dying,” and when that
happens, and no one is manning the cop shops and zoning boards, America will
enter “a halcyon era for state and local political corruption.”

IMHO, high-end journalism is takin' a beating. But they aint dead and never
will be. What is dying is the newspaper medium. That will most likely go the
way of the horse and buggy, only to be seen on trips to central park and amish
country. What news publishers need is a new business model. Oddly enough, it
is coming from places like the NYT. Go figure. Check out
<http://developer.nytimes.com> to see what I'm talking about.

------
olefoo
It's good to know that the old gray lady is upholding the fine traditions of
reasoned, coherent argument supported by the facts in it's editorial content.

Maureen Dowd turns in another excellent performance that doesn't at all read
like it was written after a pitcher of Margaritas consumed while watching the
latest hit movie. Not at all.

